# February Challenge - a fisherman's priest



## henton49er (31 Jan 2014)

February’s Challenge is a fisherman’s priest. This is an item which is used by anglers to rapidly despatch fish they have caught into the great fishpond in the sky. There are usually two sections to the priest, a handle and the bit with which you hit the fish, but it is turned from a single piece of wood.

If in doubt see Google images :-
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=fishe ... 76&bih=638

Richard Findley has kindly agreed to be our judge for this month’s Challenge. There will be a plaque for first place, kindly made for us by forum member Daven. Many thanks to both. =D> =D> =D> 


*Challenge Requirements: A Fisherman’s Priest*

This month’s rules are:-

The Challenge is open to anyone and everyone
Your entry must be new and made specifically for the Challenge
Entries must be turned on a lathe using woodturning tools.
There are no minimum or maximum size restrictions, other than practicality for use as a priest.

No decoration, colouring, piercing or texturing is allowed. We want to see your turning abilities!!

Because this month’s Challenge is a relatively simple project, Richard has advised that he will be critical over little things. Entrants should make sure curves are smooth and flowing, there should be no torn grain and in particular he will be looking at the parting off to see how well it has been done. He will also look to see that a suitably “heavy” wood has been used – a balsa wood priest would not be of much use, after all!

Please post 3 images of your work along with a brief note about how you made it, what tools and finish you used, what wood you used and the objects dimensions etc.

1 showing a general view
1 showing an end view in close up
1 showing the other end view in close up

Image size - please use image size 640 x 480 0.3 mp, as in previous challenges

Please upload your pictures and description between 10pm on the 26th February and 10pm on the 28th February. 

Please also send me a PM giving me your own opinions of 1st, 2nd and 3rd places amongst the entries (other than your own) between 10pm on 28th February and 10pm on 2nd March (for me to compile the entrants’ scoring).

Any queries or questions on this month’s Challenge, please use this thread to ask.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (31 Jan 2014)

Interestingly useful for me as I'm a fisherman too


----------



## gregmcateer (31 Jan 2014)

henton49er":28vn44w6 said:


> If in doubt see Google images :-
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=fishe ... 76&bih=638



Row three, second from right might be a handful, in more ways than one :? :?


----------



## Grahamshed (31 Jan 2014)

Might need a priest after that.


----------



## procell (1 Feb 2014)

The challenge states it is to be turned from one piece of wood. Does this preclude the use of brass to give the business end a bit more weight. This is quite a common method as can be seen from the images in the challenge post.


----------



## Dalboy (1 Feb 2014)

procell":2lrln3cd said:


> The challenge states it is to be turned from one piece of wood. Does this preclude the use of brass to give the business end a bit more weight. This is quite a common method as can be seen from the images in the challenge post.



I read that as just an description of a priest and not part of the rules otherwise it would have been further down where it says "This month’s rules are:-"

Well I hope so as I am 1/2 way through mine already which would mean starting again. Mind you I did miss something in the rules and looks like I may have to remake 2 pieces


----------



## henton49er (1 Feb 2014)

procell":2mir9jxr said:


> The challenge states it is to be turned from one piece of wood. Does this preclude the use of brass to give the business end a bit more weight. This is quite a common method as can be seen from the images in the challenge post.



The intention is that you use a "heavy" type of wood such that the addition of brass, lead etc etc to provide additional weight at the "business end" is not necessary. I therefore judge that it would be outside the rules as stated.

Sorry if that causes potential entrants to have to start again (but this is a woodturning challenge, and that is what Richard wants to judge).


----------



## bellringer (1 Feb 2014)

It make it pointless as you need to make it heavy and i cant think of a wood that would do what lead dose so it a pointless rule and i will nit be entering for this reason

also how dose putting some lead in the end not have anything to do with wood turning as most priest are weighted most of the entry are going to have to be baseball bats to be heavy


----------



## henton49er (1 Feb 2014)

bellringer":wu4l9otj said:


> It make it pointless as you need to make it heavy and i cant think of a wood that would do what lead dose so it a pointless rule and i will nit be entering for this reason



Not entering the Challenge is your prerogative. I note that you have not entered for at least the past 13 months.


----------



## Soylent1 (1 Feb 2014)

I spoke to a fisherman friend of mine about the Feb challenge and I asked him about adding extra weight with a metallic core at the end etc.. and he said not to bother, as long as it's made from a good dense hardwood it'd be no problem using it to dispatch a large fish. He makes a living from fishing so I'm going to trust his advice.


----------



## Dalboy (1 Feb 2014)

Just to confirm this need to be made from 1 piece of wood.

My having to remake parts is down to me for not reading the rules about "No decoration, colouring, piercing or texturing is allowed." I missed the "No" part 

Also does that also mean no beads or coves as these are really decoration


----------



## bellringer (1 Feb 2014)

Dalboy":20n1ajes said:


> Just to confirm this need to be made from 1 piece of wood.
> 
> My having to remake parts is down to me for not reading the rules about "No decoration, colouring, piercing or texturing is allowed." I missed the "No" part
> 
> Also does that also mean no beads or coves as these are really decoration



just turn a round piece of wood as it say no decoration that could me lots of things not aloud like ring around the end so it a silly rule


----------



## Melinda_dd (1 Feb 2014)

Says in description usually made of 1 piece.....
But in rules doesn't actually state so thought i'ld ask

Can handle and whacking end be different woods
Or can we laminate to get a bigger diametre for whacking end?

Reason for asking no thick long blanks for adequate bashing diametre... but have a few short thick bits that could go on the end?


----------



## SteveF (1 Feb 2014)

I am a fisherman
I have never used a lathe...soon I hope

can i just say that although this is a turning competition, it is important that the item...a priest is up to the job

if it is not heavy enough and has to be used twice
it is not satisfactory

sorry to be a Miserable Old Git, but I feel quite strongly about this

Steve

p.s. really sorry to put a "downer" on this


----------



## henton49er (1 Feb 2014)

Dalboy":31evbyxo said:


> Just to confirm this need to be made from 1 piece of wood



Yes



Dalboy":31evbyxo said:


> Also does that also mean no beads or coves as these are really decoration



Beads, coves etc are fine. No decoration means no pyrography, staining, painting etc as in past Challenges.

Hope this helps,


----------



## henton49er (1 Feb 2014)

SteveF":2jtanm03 said:


> can i just say that although this is a turning competition, it is important that the item...a priest is up to the job



Not necessarily. We have had Challenges for a matched pair of chess pieces, but you could not play chess with them as you need the other 30 pieces. We have had Challenges for a cup and saucer, but no-one suggested serving tea or coffee from them. We have had ceremonial items such as gavel and block, which may or may not have been "fit for purpose".

If an entrant makes a priest that complies with the Challenge rules, but cannot humanely be used as an actual fishing aid, then so be it - don't use it.


----------



## bellringer (1 Feb 2014)

henton49er":3tg5o9u7 said:


> SteveF":3tg5o9u7 said:
> 
> 
> > can i just say that although this is a turning competition, it is important that the item...a priest is up to the job
> ...



it makes it pointless turning it if it dose not do the job


----------



## Melinda_dd (1 Feb 2014)

bellringer":3m9ufpz5 said:


> henton49er":3m9ufpz5 said:
> 
> 
> > SteveF":3m9ufpz5 said:
> ...



Bellringer
We get the jist your not impressed. A lot of us enjoy the challenge and after all, it's about taking part, being in a group of people with simular interests, turning something in a way you wouldn't usually.... I for one don't do much spindle turning so it's good practice. ... I don't intend on testing it on my goldfish... just to see if it works.
If you don't like the rules, the item to be turned, any questions or comments....
No one is forcing you to take part.. read the comments or even comment yourself.


----------



## SteveF (1 Feb 2014)

i take your comments on board

maybe i was a bit forward

sorry for any offense caused 

Steve


----------



## henton49er (1 Feb 2014)

SteveF":2l1u2sj2 said:


> i take your comments on board
> 
> maybe i was a bit forward
> 
> ...




No problems, Steve. Looking forward to seeing your entry!!


----------



## Dalboy (1 Feb 2014)

Thank you henton49er for clarifying that looks like back to the drawing board and to see if I have a piece large enough in my log pile :twisted: :twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I think I will still complete the one I have started just for fun and post it also good job I did not go for my first design as that was going to be carved with a fish on the side :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Melinda_dd (1 Feb 2014)

Dalboy":1o7reei6 said:


> Thank you henton49er for clarifying that looks like back to the drawing board and to see if I have a piece large enough in my log pile :twisted: :twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> I think I will still complete the one I have started just for fun and post it also good job I did not go for my first design as that was going to be carved with a fish on the side :lol: :lol: :lol:



Would have liked to have seen that one!!


----------



## CHJ (1 Feb 2014)

Melinda_dd":21kyw1aw said:


> ....
> Would have liked to have seen that one!!


Assume it would have been done to Scale


----------



## Soylent1 (2 Feb 2014)

It's a well known fact that fisherman often expand the truth when it comes to the size of fish they have caught  
but they don't say they used a piece of lignum vitae with a depleated uranium core. It's a turning competition not a weapon making competition and if what you make couldn't kill a goldfish - does it matter? 

Anyway I'm not worried as I once caught a fish this big.......(.............................................) ! and I couldn't kill it so I put it back!


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (2 Feb 2014)

As I mentioned earlier, I am a fisherman and a turner and I regularly fly fish for trout. One of the first things I ever turned was a spalted beech priest. It was quite substantial as I was concerned if it was too light it wouldn't be humane. I can happily report that on its first outing it happily despatched a 4lb rainbow and another around the 2lb mark. Now beech isn't exactly lignum vitae so as long as the instrument isn't too diminutive I can personally vouch for its fitness for purpose thus the contention that it requires Kryptonite welded to its extremities is a tad rum.

It's purpose is to win a competition as defined by the rules therein....no more....no less. If it happens to also help a trout on its way to your Lemon/dill parcel then so much the better.


----------



## monkeybiter (2 Feb 2014)

If I actually get my entry finished in time this month [for a change] I may take it to the pet shop first for testing/grading. 

I will aim for a bishop but will probably end up with a virger!


----------



## Dalboy (2 Feb 2014)

Melinda_dd":3usi0dhw said:


> Dalboy":3usi0dhw said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you henton49er for clarifying that looks like back to the drawing board and to see if I have a piece large enough in my log pile :twisted: :twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...



Which one the idea of the fish carving or the one I am half way through.

Have now started (hopefully ) the final one :lol: :lol:


----------



## sammo (2 Feb 2014)

Making mine out of some green oak, at the moment it looks like a Rounders bat - i.e. a shorter version of a baseball bat! But from the images I have seen that is ok. Need to refine the shape some more and work on the 'grippy' end - then fingers crossed that I can get a finish on it, and take some photo's before any splits or shakes show as it dries further....

Sammo


----------



## procell (2 Feb 2014)

Sorry if my question started a furious debate that was not my intention. I just wanted to know if the metal additions seen in some of the pics was within the rules. 
I will make one from a single piece of ebony I have. It is one of my old police truncheons that got split when it was run over by a stolen car. Seems appropriate that it be retired and re turned into a new object for subduing dumb creatures.


----------



## Melinda_dd (2 Feb 2014)

Dalboy":cm2ssf9a said:


> Melinda_dd":cm2ssf9a said:
> 
> 
> > Dalboy":cm2ssf9a said:
> ...



The carved one would have been nice to see. I love carved things... not done any tho!


----------



## Soylent1 (2 Feb 2014)

Is it just me or is anyone else finding this seemingly simple challenge a bl***y difficult one? 
I thought it's about time I tried to use a skew rather than just sharpening it and being slightly scared of it! (wish I hadn't bothered!) I'm having an absolute nightmare with the damn thing! what was going to be an implement of death capable of knocking the sense out of a whale has ended being little more than a pretend rounders bat ! 
Time to start again me thinks!


----------



## Dalboy (2 Feb 2014)

Melinda_dd":3lkhr7y0 said:


> The carved one would have been nice to see. I love carved things... not done any tho!



Nor have I just starting out look at this http://s702.photobucket.com/user/diggerdelaney/library/Carving Fretwork and Intarsia


----------



## Woodmonkey (2 Feb 2014)

Bob's right, I've made one before out of yew for a friend and he has dispatched many trout with it. Maybe the scale on the pictures is unclear, but a priest would typically be quite small as fly fisherman like to travel light- a rounders bat would be too big, think 500ml coke bottle but thinner.


----------



## Melinda_dd (2 Feb 2014)

Woodmonkey":108v6iq3 said:


> Bob's right, I've made one before out of yew for a friend and he has dispatched many trout with it. Maybe the scale on the pictures is unclear, but a priest would typically be quite small as fly fisherman like to travel light- a rounders bat would be too big, think 500ml coke bottle but thinner.



Wow that is a different scale to what they look like!! perhaps I have got a bit of wood that would do the job after all!


----------



## CHJ (2 Feb 2014)

Melinda_dd":2mith1n7 said:


> ...Wow that is a different scale to what they look like!! ...



Think of something long enough to rap someone firmly over the knuckles whilst held in your hand.

Was more than enough to bruise my knuckles badly whilst trying to show an erratic young mother how to kill her children's trout catches quickly.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (2 Feb 2014)

The issue of scale is why they are sometimes weighted on the end with brass etc. It gives it more heft whilst keeping the length down so it can fit in your average Orvis fly fishing waistcoat. However, as already discussed at length that needn't be a consideration here. If it were, you would need to use a very dense wood like Lignum Vitae or similar or it would risk being too lightweight.

But I concur with the poster who said its not as easy as it looks. I assumed (foolishly) the one I made originally would be a doddle and it turned out to be surprisingly tricky.


----------



## Lons (2 Feb 2014)

Woodmonkey":3tkz1wy6 said:


> Bob's right, I've made one before out of yew for a friend and he has dispatched many trout with it. Maybe the scale on the pictures is unclear, but a priest would typically be quite small as fly fisherman like to travel light- a rounders bat would be too big, think 500ml coke bottle but thinner.


Spot on!

Here's mine made many years ago out of rosewood and brass. Smaal enought to carry in a pocket, heavy enought to dispatch a fish with just a quick tap without bashing its brains in. This one has worked on fish up to 10 lbs. (salmon in that case).

I have no problem with the competition rules though personally feel a large priest is unweildy in practice, it is after all just about form and technique, not a working tool. having recently bought a lathe again I'll have a go at the comp if I can find time in between all my pen turning.

Bob


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (2 Feb 2014)

I was rather developing some sympathy with a full on baseball bat


----------



## Lons (2 Feb 2014)

Random Orbital Bob":240j95fv said:


> I was rather developing some sympathy with a full on baseball bat



That's what you keep under your bed to bash in the brains of burglars (if they have any0. :lol:


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (2 Feb 2014)

Great idea....next months challenge...a lethal weapon


----------



## Melinda_dd (2 Feb 2014)

Lons":2116ymag said:


> Random Orbital Bob":2116ymag said:
> 
> 
> > I was rather developing some sympathy with a full on baseball bat
> ...



I'm a girly so I have a hockey stick!!! .... soon to be accompanied by a fisherman's priest!


----------



## Lons (2 Feb 2014)

Melinda_dd":2vlue6x0 said:


> Lons":2vlue6x0 said:
> 
> 
> > Random Orbital Bob":2vlue6x0 said:
> ...



the way things are going Melinda, you're going to need arms like a bodybuilder to lift the thing :lol:


----------



## Grahamshed (3 Feb 2014)

<quote from original post>
He will also look to see that a suitably “heavy” wood has been used – a balsa wood priest would not be of much use, after all!
</quote>
So maybe not just a demonstration of turning ability ?


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (3 Feb 2014)

I've decided (because I actually fish) that I plan to make mine capable of being used rather than purely for competition purposes. It just seems a shame to fail to make it functional given I have an actual need and I also forgot to say that the original one I turned is somewhere on the banks of a chalk stream in Dorset!! And I bet its a hell of a lot more spalted now than it was then!


----------



## Spindle (3 Feb 2014)

Hi

As a turner and fisherman I've turned a few priests - some I've weighted by boring and inserting brass or lead secured with epoxy. This may be permissible under the competition rules dependant on how the statement 'turned from a single piece of wood' is interpreted.

Would parting in two, boring and re-assembling constitute 'turned from a single piece of wood' I wonder?

With regard to scale - a salmon priest would not normally exceed 8" in length, a trout version would be smaller at around 6" - 7"

Regards Mick


----------



## henton49er (3 Feb 2014)

Spindle":bnjy5wpq said:


> ....... some I've weighted by boring and inserting brass or lead secured with epoxy. This may be permissible under the competition rules dependant on how the statement 'turned from a single piece of wood' is interpreted.
> 
> Would parting in two, boring and re-assembling constitute 'turned from a single piece of wood' I wonder?



Hi Mick,

The Challenge is aimed at testing your woodturning skills. :shock: :shock: We are not looking for boring and insertion of weights, nor parting, boring and re-assembly. Regrettably, therefore, both ideas would fall outside the rules.   

I hope that what is required is now clear to all intended entrants.


----------



## Woodmonkey (3 Feb 2014)

Wouldn't it be fairer to say that pieces will be marked purely on the turning, however if the entrant wants to insert lead in the end to make it a more functional tool thats up to them? So no extra points, but not to be disqualified for actually doing it properly?


----------



## Richard Findley (3 Feb 2014)

Hi all

As the judge, I have no interest in disqualifying people, we want this to be as accessible as possible to everyone so, as far as I'm concerned:

The aim is a priest, we want it to be as 'real' as possible, hence my stipulation that a suitable wood is needed, we've had fishermen post saying beech is heavy enough so beech is as accessible as it gets, anything more dense is fine too. I'm not judging the wood choice beyond the fact that a softwood priest isn't really a priest. If you want to use it yourself and feel happier putting metal in the end for weight then it's fine BUT it won't give you extra points either for design or skill as I feel (I'm sure Mike would agree) that metal working skills are a whole other ball game and it will put people off entering if they have to source lead and work out how to insert it in the priest!

The aim was to make this as simple and accessible as possible so if you've got a piece of 2"x2" beech about 8" long you can enter!!

Hope that has clarified things

Richard


----------



## Woodmonkey (3 Feb 2014)

That sounds fair! Might actually have time to enter this one....


----------



## Tazmaniandevil (6 Feb 2014)

Richard Findley":2j3aayxv said:


> if you've got a piece of 2"x2" beech about 8" long you can enter!!


I have that very fellow! Well, it's more like 10" long, but that should allow plenty scope for messing up the parting off the first 3 or 4 times.  
Now all I need is a break in the weather to get out there and do some turning.


----------

